# Advice for Stilt Walkers



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey everybody! I've been stilt walking since January and am now doing it for gigs. Despite the fact that I haven't been a scarer yet, I know I really want to be one in the future. Anyone have advice on how to set yourself apart as a stilt walker and how to be scary when you're up on stilts? Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could try becoming a four-legged stilt walker:


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I would think that Allen "Stiltbeast" Hopps would be just the one to advise you on scaring while on stilts.
Just be careful, yeah? Don't get tackled.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

JustJimAZ said:


> I would think that Allen "Stiltbeast" Hopps would be just the one to advise you on scaring while on stilts.
> Just be careful, yeah? Don't get tackled.


Great advice! I'll check him out.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be tempted to look at the costuming and engineering used for the giraffe costumes in "The Lion King" Broadway stage productions, and go with the potential of the four legged stilt walker bit. From someone who has dealt with guests at a local amusement park during haunts, I'd also suggest that you have someone on two legs (normal length, mind you) who accompanies you anytime you are up on your stilts, two or four legged versions. You are an open target and very susceptible to problems or danger, to you and or guests, not to mention the props and property, when you are in that elevated state. Those "Long" legs act as a big lever on your hips and back, so tripping, or someone "playfully" messing with your "legs" can do some serious, and possibly permanent damage to you, the stilt walker.
Your guardian should know the territory where you will be walking, and you should both make sure that the terrain is smooth and stable for you and the stilts.
The Mouse House always has at least one guardian with each costumed cast member/actor in costume (think GIANT HEAD Mickey Mouse) or princesses when they are out and about.

I'd see what I could do about keeping the ends of the stilts from looking like the stub ends of stilts. Maybe carve and paint them to look like hoofed feet, something like a deer or goat? I thought about making them look like a bear's paws or those for a big cat or dog, but I can see to many potential problems with those paws catching on something on the ground and tripping you, the stilt walker.


----------

